# Codes and certification



## ADAMEV (Jun 3, 2008)

Is there a current copy of the code of construction & inspection for electric vehicles? The copy from Gavin's website is from 1997 and I want to know if this is still the current standard.


----------



## djmjnewton (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi Adam,
The one on Gavins web site is the draft standard used to get my Alto through here in ChCh last year 2008. The certifier used it as a checklist and simply wanted the specs on equipment solutions used for each of the bits specified. The road braking tests were interesting. I did a set of videos of the process that can be viewed by links from my website at www.greenev.co.nz Project car the 4th vid does the certification proceedure I think.

Best of luck
David


----------



## ADAMEV (Jun 3, 2008)

Cheers David,

I got in touch with the certifier Gavin used. No changes to the 1997 code as you say.
Just general requirements changes like brakes etc...

I'm at the stage of "pulling it all out and putting it all back in" to get things right and tidy, after the hurdle of "Does it go".

Cheers.


----------



## ADAMEV (Jun 3, 2008)

David,

Just watched your certifying video. Well done, shows alot of the process.


----------



## ADAMEV (Jun 3, 2008)

Just for a laugh, I decided to see what the New Zealand transport agency could advise about electric vehicle conversion. It turns out electric cars aren't new, different or special. Oh well.



======================================================
To: [email protected]


I am building an electric vehicle, and would like to get a current copy
of the code of construction and inspection so that I can build it to the standard.

Where can I find an up-to-date copy? I have a copy from 1997, which is 12 years old.


Kind regards,

=======================================================
Reply from NZTA:

Good morning Adam

Thank you for your email dated 20 May 2009.

The Vehicle Inspection Requirements Manual (VIRM) is available on our website, and covers vehicle inspection and certification standards. Please see http://www.landtransport.govt.nz/certifiers/virm-in-service/. 

Regards

Contact Response Team



=======================================================
Response to NZTA:

Hi,

I got a response about electric vehicle inspection, however it only directs me to a standard vehicle inspection page. Can you provide any information about electric vehicle certification, inspection, standards or contact information of an organisation that can please

Kind regards,

=======================================================
Response from NZTA:

Good morning Adam

Thank you for your email dated 25 May 2009.

The requirements set out in the Vehicle Inspection Requirements Manual (VIRM) are divided into sections by vehicle type (i.e. General vehicles, Motorcycles, Trailers, and Unclassified vehicles) rather than the power source of the vehicle. There is no separate VIRM available for electric cars. For the requirements of passenger cars you will need to refer to the VIRM for general vehicles.

Regards

Contact Response Team
=======================================================


Response to NZTA:
Thanks,

So my electric vehicle conversion can be certified through a registered general passenger car certifier?

Regards,

=======================================================
On *Wed, 3/6/09, [email protected] <[email protected]>* wrote:


Good afternoon Adam

Thank you for your email dated 29 May 2009.

Your electric vehicle is able to be certified for entry into service at any Transport Service Delivery (TSD) agent for the NZ Transport Agency (NZTA). The NZTA TSD agents are:


Vehicle Inspection New Zealand (VINZ)
Automobile Association (AA)
Vehicle Testing New Zealand (VTNZ)
 Regards

Contact Response Team
=======================================================


----------



## CrunchTime (Feb 13, 2009)

I asked on the LVVTA website:



> That is still the only released version at this time. We are currently working on the electric vehicle standards, and expect to have a version ready for release closer to the end of 2009.


Andrew


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

The Aussies have a published code of practice that is very similar and could be used as a guide line. There is some cross pollination of standards across the ditch. http://www.infrastructure.gov.au/ro...NCOP14_Guidelines_Electric_Drive_3Feb2006.pdf


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Oooh that certification video brings back memories. Was your heart in your mouth the whole time? God knows mine was!


----------

